# Shimano RD-5600 v. RD-5700



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

I am interested in the differences between two different models of Shimano 105 rear derailleurs; specifically the RD-5600 GS and the RD 5700 GS. After looking at various sources, it appears that they are essentially identical. If I understand it correctly the biggest difference between the 5600 and 5700 series groups is the shifters. Can someone confirm that I have this right. If no, what am I missing? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Brakes are different too.

Cross-compatibility of the derailleurs should be fine, though. I skipped straight from an old 5500 rear derailleur to the 5700 with no issue.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

The revised 5700 RD, 5700A model accepts a 30T compared to 28T of the 5600/5700


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

RD5600 is rated for 27T max, RD5700 for 28T
Does not mean you can't go over a little, but that is what Shimano says.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

LC said:


> RD5600 is rated for 27T max, RD5700 for 28T
> Does not mean you can't go over a little, but that is what Shimano says.


Doh forgot 5600 was still 27T, the clearance on the 5700A is actually changed though so it can potentially take a larger cog than the 5600/5700


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*5700A details?*

Thanks for the input. Shimano's website does not list the 5700A version of the derailleur. Does anyone have a link to Shimano's information on this model.

I will have to check the version that is on my girlfriend's bike. She has the a RD-5700 SS, but I do not know if it is the "A" or the regular version. Her derailleur will handle a 32T cog no problem. I have tried it. However, it does not have sufficient wrap capacity to handle a 12-32 cassette coupled with a 34/50 in front. Thus my interest in the GS version of the derailleur.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

Total capacity didn't change with the 5700A-GS, still 39T, compared to 33T for the SS. Although it doesn't have enough capacity on paper, I bet you can use the SS just fine if you stay out of the 34/12 and 34/13 combos which you shouldn't really be using anyways


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a long cage 5600 RD shifting perfectly on a 9 speed 11-32. I pulled out the B screw and reversed it. It just, just clears the 32. No issues whatsoever bouncing around rocks and roots or steep pitches. No way it would clear a 34 though. Maybe if you replaced the B screw with something longer, dunno. Not sure if this helps you any.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Markings on RD-5700A*

Is the "A" version of the derailleur clearly marked in some way? How do I know which version I am look at.

I checked my GF's bike and it is simply marked "5700" on the backside of the derailleur's parallelogram. Call me cynical or OCD, but it would be typical of the bike industry to make a modification to an existing product and not put any identifying marks on it.

I agree that the SS version will probably work just fine with the 12-32 & 34/50 as long as the 12 and 13 are avoided when running on the 34. However, I know for a fact that my GF would prefer that I set her bike up so that she does not have to concern herself with such things...:thumbsup:


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

The "A" version may have the 5700A stamping on the back of the parallelogram but it also has the "30T" capacity denoted on the cage:


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Good to know*

Thank you very much for this info and for taking the time to illustrate it.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Excellent!*

Based on this photo, my GF's derailleur is the 5700 SS, not the 5700A SS. My experiments with a 32T cog would therefore indicate that whatever derailleur I get (5700 GS or 5700A GS) will handle the 32 without issue. Thankfully, Trek put a longish derailleur hanger on the bike...


----------



## Phredly (May 2, 2012)

Just found your post--I've been running a 5700 A GS with a Sram 1070 12-32 and a 5603 compact triple 50-39-30 for several months now on a 2010 Specialized Roubaix Comp Triple. Shifts great and solved my problems in the local mountains. Your wife will love it


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Good to know*

Thank you for your post. This confirms the rest of the discussion.


----------

